# Ph Tester Question



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I want to buy a PH tester. I was wondering what is a good but not too expensive ph tester?? Im going to be breeding CRS this winter and need a accurate reader. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

If testing multiple tanks I would go with a waterproof one such as the ph51 by milwaukee as it is battery powered
If looking for a plug in type check out the sm101 1 think

You can go much cheaper with the ph600 but it is not waterproof nor does it carry any warranty

Water Testers Monitors Controllers Aquarium Soil

MArc


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

If you look close enough on eBay, you can find a _ton_ of cheap pH testers on eBay for pools. There about $25-30 after shipping, but they're for use in pools and I'd hope that means they're kind of waterproof.

eBay: NEW pH Meter Digital - Aquarium Pool Spa Water Tester (item 230026729493 end time Sep-10-06 16:30:00 PDT)

It also says they have an accuracy of +/- .1 pH, which although not exactly hugely scientific is good enough for aquariums and probably better than the hobby-grade color test kits. I wish they made ones like these for ammonia/nitrite...I spilled an ammonia test kit on myself last night....chemical burns aren't fun


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The Hanna pHep4 pH tester is easy to use and has a +/- .01 resolution. Granted it's a bit more expensive then most but I've found that the less expensive ones have a resolution of +/-0.2 

When purchasing calibration fluid instead of buying a large bottle you are better off with the one use packets. It costs a little more but in time the bottles get contaminated.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks all I think I will go with the Hanna pHep4 pH tester .


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

One concern with the Hanna pHep4 pH tester is how many measurements you can perform before the probe should be replaced. I seem to recall the directions indicate it is good for about 20 readings before replacing the probe. Maybe that has been improved. It works well but the probes may not last.

As mentioned, the test solutions the packets are preferred. The PH 7.0 and PH 10.0 will acidify and become inaccurate. The 10.0 solution degrades rapidly. I have heard the 4.0 solution keeps better but I just go with the packets. 

Also, I recall the directions indicate that you only calibrate 2 points (vice all 3 points - 4.0, 7.0 and 10.0) depending on the range being tested. Calibration involves setting the 4.0 and 7.0 for lower readings or 7.0 and 10.0 for reading. Even though the operation seems straight forward, read the directions. There was additional verbiage on how to ensure probe life.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

How often do you have change the probes Hanna pHep4 pH tester?? Being in Japan it wont be easy to get these probes, and I will be checking my CRS tanks daily.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Is this true about the probes going bad after 20 uses??


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey I really need to know if these probes go bad after 20 uses. Anybody out there have any idea if this is true???? Thanks,

Gabe.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Can any body answer this question. Will the probes go bad after 20 uses for the Hanna pHep4 pH tester? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I received this PH meter March 18 and with daily use it failed to calibrate by April 28.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats not good to hear so which is the best to get? I want something thats going to last.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I want something thats going to last.


I would like to know this information. 
Perhaps it is a matter of "you get what you pay for".
However, I do not want to pay more and get the same results.
Another question would be if you buy replacement probes, then what is their shelf life?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

That's a good question on the probes. I'm sure they have a short shelf life. Please if anybody has any information on this Hanna pHep4 pH tester please let us know how it is working for you. Thanks,

Gabe.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

I use a cheap one like these mentioned above from ebay and still working like a charm in fresh and salt water for the last year.

Some information here: HI 98127 - HI 98128: pHep®4, pHep®5 pH Testers
and operation manual here: http://www.hannainst.com/downloads/instr/pHep4-5Manual.pdf

I didn't found any info for the probe measurements.

If you need some more info why don't you send them an e-mail? I'm sure they can answer about the probes.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

aloha your probes are still good? I really like this one I just don't want to order parts from America all the time since I live in Japan. Thanks for posting!


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Gabeszone, i mean i bought one of the cheap ones like the one mentioned by Pyro on post #3 not a hanna. About the half price and still works fine after a year.

I don't have a hanna ph meter, only a tds meter now.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, OK I got you! Thanks for the Hanna operation manual!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I use a Miluwakee pH53 meter and it still works perfectly since last October. The probe even dried out unintentionally over the summer and after soaking it in storage solution it was still in perfect shape (fast reaction, etc.) It has an accuracy of 0.01


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Raul-7 I will look into this one.


----------

